# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Star Trek: Generations", action adventure mystery sci-fi film, David Carson, 1994, USA

## Airicist

"Star Trek: Generations" on Wikipedia

"Star Trek: Generations" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Star Trek: Generations (1994) - Trailer

Uploaded on Jan 8, 2011




> Star Trek: Generations - Starring Patrick Stewart, William Shatner, Jonathan Frakes, Brent Spiner, LeVar Burton, Michael Dorn, Gates McFadden, Marina Sirtis, Malcolm McDowell, James Doohan, Walter Koenig, Alan Ruck, and Whoopi Goldberg
> 
> Release Date: November 18, 1994

----------

